# Seriously, it's time for lifestyle changes!



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy to announce my advice and self-help book on aging and personal health. * Younger Next Decade, After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know* is linked below to the Kindle store on it's picture. Hope it makes a great Christmas gift for a loved one and/or is insightful information for many folks fifty and older. The paperback should be out shortly. Here's the synopsis:

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Barbara, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Review of *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/vBwTGI[/url]

As a primary care physician practicing in a small town, I am always looking for resources that help patients understand how their diet and exercise habits impact their overall health. Recently, I had a chance to review Younger Next Decade by Dr. Barbara Ebel.

In her book, Dr. Ebel focuses on lifestyle changes that can make a big difference in thwarting the effects of aging. Much of her material focuses on how age alters our bodies, with an emphasis on life after fifty. She doedoes a good job of communicating medical information in layman's terms, and she makes good points about why people should abandon unhealthy habits before they cause irreversible harm.

Her chapters focus not only on aspects of physical health, like diet, exercise, and the dangers of smoking, but also on the importance of mental and spiritual health. At the end of each chapter, she makes practical suggestions on how one can make simple adjustments to start down the path of healthier living. Her tone is cheerful and encouraging - sort of like a motivational speaker - and mostly avoids finger wagging.

I believe the book is a good resource for a person who is nearing that fiftieth birthday and wondering how to start a healthier living plan. As Dr. Ebel points out, taking care of both the physical and spiritual components of our health are necessary to make life after fifty more enjoyable.

Steve Cooper, MD
Smithville, TN


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Want to win a free ebook copy of *Younger Next Decade*?

Visit my website and leave a comment in the "contact" form and you're automatically entered for the drawing Dec. 12th.

Book link is last book cover in signature and website is:  [URL=http://barbaraebel.weebly]http://barbaraebel.weebly.com[/url]


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know.*

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

Link in yellow book cover...signature line.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:* From #1 and #2 to #50 the last week for nonfiction: women's health and healthy living.

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Gift yourself the Kindle edition or eBook and get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

Link: last book cover, signature:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

"As a primary care physician practicing in a small town, I am always looking for resources that help patients understand how their diet and exercise habits impact their overall health. Recently, I had a chance to review Younger Next Decade by Dr. Barbara Ebel." http://amzn.to/sjJeEL *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

In her book, Dr. Ebel focuses on lifestyle changes that can make a big difference in thwarting the effects of aging. Much of her material focuses on how age alters our bodies, with an emphasis on life after fifty. She does a good job of communicating medical information in layman's terms, and she makes good points about why people should abandon unhealthy habits before they cause irreversible harm.

Her chapters focus not only on aspects of physical health, like diet, exercise, and the dangers of smoking, but also on the importance of mental and spiritual health. At the end of each chapter, she makes practical suggestions on how one can make simple adjustments to start down the path of healthier living. Her tone is cheerful and encouraging - sort of like a motivational speaker - and mostly avoids finger wagging.

I believe the book is a good resource for a person who is nearing that fiftieth birthday and wondering how to start a healthier living plan. As Dr. Ebel points out, taking care of both the physical and spiritual components of our health are necessary to make life after fifty more enjoyable."

Steve Cooper, M.D.
Smithville, TN


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy 2012 everyone. Hopefully, no one has broken their New Year's resolutions yet! This book, *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*, may help with being motivated and keeping healthy. Here's a customer review:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

5.0 out of 5 stars practical guide, December 10, 2011 
By MaryDell Sommers - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) This review is from: Younger Next Decade (Kindle Edition) 
Finally some advice and guidance that is easy to understand and follow. You don't have to be a former athlete to follow the down-to-earth advice.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

The author gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

Link in yellow book cover...signature line.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

Just click on the yellow book cover in the signature line for the link. Stay healthy!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Gift yourself the Kindle book or paperback and get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

Link: last book cover, signature:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know.*

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

Just click on the yellow book cover in the signature line for the link. Stay healthy!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what you Need to Know*​
Drop the donuts and read this! Your healthy future may depend on it.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips?

Read refreshing ideas from a credible source and take charge of a younger future.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips?

Read refreshing ideas about diet, exercise, smoking and much more from a credible source and take charge of a younger future.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* - a great motivator to stay on track or make healthy changes in your life!

Diet, weight, exercise, alcohol, stress, smoking, dogs, spirit, hypertension, Diabetes, and more in 14 straight-forward chapters. A great book that packs small but carries big advice!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Obesity and it's related consequences like Diabetes, obstructive sleep apnea, hypertension, heart disease etc. are killing us! Come on. Get motivated and do the right things for your health. Live longer, too.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* - a great motivator to stay on track or make healthy changes in your life!

Diet, weight, exercise, alcohol, stress, smoking, dogs, spirit, hypertension, Diabetes, and more in 14 straight-forward chapters. A great book that packs small but carries big advice!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Great gift for Spring!

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes affably and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*
eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Come on - get healthy this Spring!

Amazon customer review:

5.0 out of 5 stars practical guide, December 10, 2011
By MaryDell Sommers 
(REAL NAME) 
This review is from: Younger Next Decade (Kindle Edition)
Finally some advice and guidance that is easy to understand and follow. You don't have to be a former athlete to follow the down-to-earth advice.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

_Make lifestyle changes or learn about health concerns and staying young after 50!_

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes affably and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips but want motivation to change your ways?

Especially if you're over 50, read *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know.*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips?

Since yesterday was so successful, I decided to make this user friendly book written by an M.D. available again today. There are 14 chapters/subjects very useful for those of us over fifty.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #173 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Personal Health > Women's Health
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Personal Health > Healthy Living

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book, thanks! --Betsy>_


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a new customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book.

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips?

Check out *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a recent customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Make lifestyle changes or learn about health concerns and staying young after 50!

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes affably and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips? You won't find them here!

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips? You won't find them here, where women and men's health over fifty and their particular lifestyle is the focus. Keep healthy, stay young, and gift yourself this important yet enjoyable read from an M.D.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips? You won't find them here!

Grab this fun read with practical advice from an M.D. on diet, disorders, exercise, dogs, spirit, and so much more.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Doctor Barbara--

I keep seeing your books circling in my cyber world and meaning to read your work. I have a website devoted to health/spiritual issues-- www.supernalliving.com.  I would be very happy to give you some exposure there. You can contact me at [email protected] If you'd like to guest blog or post an excerpt of your book, that would be terrific--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Dana. I will contact you.

Here's a customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

You've heard the saying.... "the first day of the rest of your life."

How about slipping into a healthier lifestyle now and understand why it's so important as you get older?

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's an Amazon customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* --

Ahh ... to be young again! July 26, 2012
By Joanne Mazzotta
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

Finding this book while lurking in a writers Amazon Discussion group, the title bore witness to my middle age concerns about aging, and while not quite feeling my mortality, I was feeling my thickening body and the crow's feet around my eyes. Ego and vanity had arrived in my left frontal lobe, making a landing in my mirror, haunting me. I squinted my eyes, but it didn't help. I tried new makeup and clothing styles and that didn't help either. I didn't stop buying clothes in my beloved size 8, promising to use those clothes as a proposition I could make with fattening foods.

I liked the title, so I bought Dr. Barbara's book, Younger Next Decade, hoping for some magical simple age undoing advice.

Thanks to Dr. Barbara, I know what telomeres are. And the analogy she used to teach it to me was perfect for a right brainer like me who sees what she is hearing or reading. While I was reading the first pages I began to get some hope that there might be a secret,easy magic way to undo my aging self, and make it young again.

Telomeres plays a part in aging she tells us and she tells it without making you rush to the dictionary of science. Her tell on the specifics of aging includes a logical promise that the future holds the answer to the actual undoing of the appearance of old age written on our bodies.

As any good doctor will, she gave me a new mantra. "Don't eat anything passed through a window and don't eat anything that wasn't available a hundred years ago." That was after she detailed the reasons why we age so fast after age 30, and I knew that her quote borrowed from Albert Einstein was true. "If at first the idea is not absurd, then there is not hope for it." The absurd idea is that researchers will one day find a way to bring youth back to your body. But for now Dr. Barbara Ebel shows us how we can do it ourselves, with food, without cigarettes, with spirit, mirth, intelligence, and a litany of other ways; mostly by caring for ourselves in this world of tainted foods, evironmentaly infused dangers and gluten saturated fast food purchased in a hurry by working mothers at drive thru windows. Entertaining and educational read.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

You've heard the saying.... "the first day of the rest of your life."

How about slipping into a healthier lifestyle now and understand why it's so important as you get older?

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips? You won't find them here!

Grab this fun read with practical advice from an M.D. on diet, disorders, exercise, dogs, spirit, and so much more.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

You've heard the saying.... "the first day of the rest of your life."

How about slipping into a healthier lifestyle now and understand why it's so important as you get older?

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Here's a thorough Amazon customer review:

Ahh ... to be young again! July 26, 2012
By Joanne Mazzotta
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

Finding this book while lurking in a writers Amazon Discussion group, the title bore witness to my middle age concerns about aging, and while not quite feeling my mortality, I was feeling my thickening body and the crow's feet around my eyes. Ego and vanity had arrived in my left frontal lobe, making a landing in my mirror, haunting me. I squinted my eyes, but it didn't help. I tried new makeup and clothing styles and that didn't help either. I didn't stop buying clothes in my beloved size 8, promising to use those clothes as a proposition I could make with fattening foods.

I liked the title, so I bought Dr. Barbara's book, Younger Next Decade, hoping for some magical simple age undoing advice.

Thanks to Dr. Barbara, I know what telomeres are. And the analogy she used to teach it to me was perfect for a right brainer like me who sees what she is hearing or reading. While I was reading the first pages I began to get some hope that there might be a secret,easy magic way to undo my aging self, and make it young again.

Telomeres plays a part in aging she tells us and she tells it without making you rush to the dictionary of science. Her tell on the specifics of aging includes a logical promise that the future holds the answer to the actual undoing of the appearance of old age written on our bodies.

As any good doctor will, she gave me a new mantra. "Don't eat anything passed through a window and don't eat anything that wasn't available a hundred years ago." That was after she detailed the reasons why we age so fast after age 30, and I knew that her quote borrowed from Albert Einstein was true. "If at first the idea is not absurd, then there is not hope for it." The absurd idea is that researchers will one day find a way to bring youth back to your body. But for now Dr. Barbara Ebel shows us how we can do it ourselves, with food, without cigarettes, with spirit, mirth, intelligence, and a litany of other ways; mostly by caring for ourselves in this world of tainted foods, evironmentaly infused dangers and gluten saturated fast food purchased in a hurry by working mothers at drive thru windows. Entertaining and educational read.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

You've heard the saying.... "the first day of the rest of your life."

How about slipping into a healthier lifestyle now and understand why it's so important as you get older?

You will appreciate the refreshing ideas in *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade *is an enjoyable but scientifically serious guide to health by an M.D.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired of the same old health tips? You won't find them here!

Grab this fun read with practical advice from an M.D. on diet, disorders, exercise, dogs, spirit, and so much more.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Obesity and it's related consequences like Diabetes, obstructive sleep apnea, hypertension, heart disease etc. are killing us! Come on. Get motivated and do the right things for your health. Live longer, too.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* - a great motivator to stay on track or make healthy changes in your life!

Diet, weight, exercise, alcohol, stress, smoking, dogs, spirit, hypertension, Diabetes, and more in 14 straight-forward chapters. A great book that packs small but carries big advice!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade* is an enjoyable but scientifically serious guide to health by an M.D.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a thorough Amazon customer review for:
*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know
*
Ahh ... to be young again! July 26, 2012
By Joanne Mazzotta
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

Finding this book while lurking in a writers Amazon Discussion group, the title bore witness to my middle age concerns about aging, and while not quite feeling my mortality, I was feeling my thickening body and the crow's feet around my eyes. Ego and vanity had arrived in my left frontal lobe, making a landing in my mirror, haunting me. I squinted my eyes, but it didn't help. I tried new makeup and clothing styles and that didn't help either. I didn't stop buying clothes in my beloved size 8, promising to use those clothes as a proposition I could make with fattening foods.

I liked the title, so I bought Dr. Barbara's book, Younger Next Decade, hoping for some magical simple age undoing advice.

Thanks to Dr. Barbara, I know what telomeres are. And the analogy she used to teach it to me was perfect for a right brainer like me who sees what she is hearing or reading. While I was reading the first pages I began to get some hope that there might be a secret,easy magic way to undo my aging self, and make it young again.

Telomeres plays a part in aging she tells us and she tells it without making you rush to the dictionary of science. Her tell on the specifics of aging includes a logical promise that the future holds the answer to the actual undoing of the appearance of old age written on our bodies.

As any good doctor will, she gave me a new mantra. "Don't eat anything passed through a window and don't eat anything that wasn't available a hundred years ago." That was after she detailed the reasons why we age so fast after age 30, and I knew that her quote borrowed from Albert Einstein was true. "If at first the idea is not absurd, then there is not hope for it." The absurd idea is that researchers will one day find a way to bring youth back to your body. But for now Dr. Barbara Ebel shows us how we can do it ourselves, with food, without cigarettes, with spirit, mirth, intelligence, and a litany of other ways; mostly by caring for ourselves in this world of tainted foods, evironmentaly infused dangers and gluten saturated fast food purchased in a hurry by working mothers at drive thru windows. Entertaining and educational read.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't get into bad holiday health habits!

Stay on track with smart advice from an M.D. and stay healthy, keep young. Don't do damage to your health by overindulging during November, December or New Year's.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

How about an enjoyable read full of incentive, motivation, and refreshing ideas for your health?

_YOU_ deserve it, especially if you're over fifty.

How about a loved one or a friend for Christmas? The paperback would make a thoughtful gift and it's written by a credible source.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving! Keep healthy, stay young!

An Amazon customer review:

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Are you tired and out of shape? Need the motivation to get back on track? Get it from an M.D. who practices what she preaches.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Enjoying those holiday parties and dinners and sweets?

Don't regret those extra calories later! Gift yourself or a loved one an ebook or paperback which will give you good advice and refreshing ideas about your health.

Keep healthy, stay young.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know
*
eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Enjoying those holiday parties and dinners and sweets?

Don't regret those extra calories later! Gift yourself or a loved one an ebook or paperback which will give you good advice and refreshing ideas about your health.

Keep healthy, stay young.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL  Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!*

~~~~~~~~~~

Are you tired and out of shape? Need the motivation to get back on track? Get it from an M.D. who practices what she preaches.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

It's time to start sliding into 2013 and get & stay in shape as well as understand why it's so important. Here's a good primer on your aging kidneys, lungs, heart, and much more and how to divert aging them unnecessarily. Get some refreshing ideas about diet, weight, and exercise. Keep healthy, stay young!

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* written by a medical doctor.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

It's only day 4 in the New Year so don't give up and keep up the will power with your health New Year resolutions.

Get some refreshing ideas and motivation from an M.D. about diet, weight, exercise, alcohol, and much more. Understand why it's so important to thwart off medical problems that are avoidable with the proper life style.
~~~~~~~~~~

Keep healthy, stay young.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

It's only day 10 in 2013 so don't give up - keep up the will power with your health New Year resolutions. Get some refreshing ideas and motivation from an M.D. about diet, weight, exercise, alcohol, and much more. Understand why it's so important to thwart off medical problems that are avoidable with the proper life style.
~~~~~~~~~~

Keep healthy, stay young.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

It's only day 18 in 2013 so don't give up - keep up the will power with your health New Year resolutions. Get some refreshing ideas and motivation from an M.D. about diet, weight, exercise, alcohol, and much more. Understand why it's so important to thwart off medical problems that are avoidable with the proper life style.
~~~~~~~~~~

Keep healthy, stay young.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

It's day 25 in 2013. Don't give up - most of the year is ahead of you! Keep up the will power with your health New Year resolutions. Get some refreshing ideas and motivation from an M.D. about diet, weight, exercise, alcohol, and much more. Understand why it's so important to thwart off medical problems that are avoidable with the proper life style.
~~~~~~~~~~

Keep healthy, stay young.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Keep healthy, stay young!

Here's an Amazon customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*:

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

eBook *only $1.99*. A cheaper price for your health than a fancy coffee!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Understand the real medical reasons in layman's terms why it's imperative to lead a healthy lifestyle, especially after 50.

And are you tired and out of shape? Need the motivation to get back on track? Get it from an M.D. who practices what she preaches.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* - only $1.99!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

You've heard the saying.... "the first day of the rest of your life." How about slipping into a healthier lifestyle now and understand why it's so important as you get older?

Written by an M.D. for women and men over fifty, there are lots of pearls here!

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* - only $1.99!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

If you're approaching 50 or have taken that leap, stay motivated to keep healthy. Prevention is the key to going downhill. Here's a health guide and a fun read by an M.D. who practices what she preaches.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* - only $1.99!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Here are the topics covered in 14 chapters. This informative and fun health guide is only $1.99. You're worth it, aren't you?

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine - the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit
*
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* - only $1.99!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

This informative and fun health guide, *Younger Next Decade*, is only $1.99. You're worth it, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine - the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know* - only $1.99!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Keep healthy, stay young!

Here's an Amazon customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*:

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

eBook only $1.99. A cheaper price for your health than a fancy coffee!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."[/size]

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***************
***************

*We're in the thick of Spring, but thin out that waistline!

Here are the pearls you need for exercise, weight loss, quitting smoking, and lots more from an M.D..

Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a customer review for *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know
*
Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."[/size]

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***************

We're in the thick of Spring, but thin out that waistline!

Here are the pearls and motivation you need for exercise, weight loss, quitting smoking, and lots more from an M.D..

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

*Younger Next Decade*

This informative and fun health guide from a medical doctor is only $1.99. You're worth it, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine - the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit
*
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***************

We're in the thick of Spring, so thin out that waistline!

Here are the pearls and motivation you need for exercise, weight loss, quitting smoking, and lots more from an M.D..

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Make lifestyle changes or learn about health concerns and staying young after 50!

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes affably and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!
*
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****************

*This book by an M.D. lays down the groundwork to make healthy life changes.

And.....it's a fun read!

Keep healthy, stay young.*

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

This fun book by an M.D. has lots of pearls and lays down the groundwork to make healthy life style changes.
Keep healthy, stay young!

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Make lifestyle changes. Learn about health concerns and staying young after 50!

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes affably and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***************

We're in the thick of Summer, so thin out that waistline!

Here are the pearls and motivation you need for exercise, weight loss, quitting smoking, and lots more from an M.D..
*
Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

*Younger Next Decade*

This is an informative and fun-to-read health guide from a medical doctor. You're worth the small price, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine - the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Make lifestyle changes. Learn about health concerns and staying young after 50!

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes affably and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

*Younger Next Decade*

This is an informative and fun-to-read health guide from a medical doctor. You're worth the small price, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine - the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit
*
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Make lifestyle changes. Learn about health concerns and staying young after 50!

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes affably and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Younger Next Decade

This is an informative and fun-to-read health guide from a medical doctor. You're worth the small price, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine - the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Make lifestyle changes. Learn about health concerns and staying young after 50!

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes affably and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

*Younger Next Decade*

This is an informative and fun-to-read health guide from a medical doctor. You're worth the small price, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine - the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!
*
Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Gift yourself the Kindle edition or eBook and get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

Just click on the yellow book cover in the signature line for the link. Stay healthy!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*:

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. 
From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Gift yourself the Kindle edition or eBook and get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Tired of the same old health tips? You won't find them here!

Grab this fun read with practical advice from an M.D. on diet, disorders, exercise, dogs, spirit, and so much more. Plunge into the holidays this year with the right frame of mind about keeping healthy and staying young.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

The holidays are coming! Don't fall off the track and succumb to less exercise and more food. Grab yourself 
*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*:

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process.
From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Gift yourself the Kindle edition or eBook and get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***********

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!
*
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

A great gift for yourself or a loved one!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

A great gift for yourself or a loved one!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

What's the best holiday gift of all? Good health!

Written by an M.D., gift yourself or a loved one some pearls about healthy living, disease processes, and how to keep your spirit.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

What's the best holiday gift of all? Good health!

Written by an M.D., gift yourself or a loved one some pearls about healthy living, disease processes, and how to keep your spirit.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

This is a great book to help with New Year's resolutions.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

The best New Year's resolutions revolve around our health!

Written by an M.D., gift yourself or a loved one this book with pearls about healthy living, disease processes, and how to keep your spirit.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Gift yourself a New Year's book with some motivational advice and refreshing ideas!

Amazon customer review:

5.0 out of 5 stars practical guide, December 10, 2011
By MaryDell Sommers
(REAL NAME) 
This review is from: Younger Next Decade (Kindle Edition)
Finally some advice and guidance that is easy to understand and follow. You don't have to be a former athlete to follow the down-to-earth advice.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***********

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Also, pop by the author's website for her health blog!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

********

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Gift yourself the Kindle edition or eBook and get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Also, pop by the author's website for her health blog!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Also, pop by the author's website (listed in signature line) for her health blog!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

Link in yellow book cover...signature line. This is a fun and enjoyable read!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Also, pop by the author's website (listed in signature line) for her health blog!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

Grab this nonfiction, fun health book by an M.D. to get you or a loved one motivated and informed about a healthy lifestyle before it's too late!

The author gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Also, pop by the author's website (listed in signature line) for her health blog!

*****


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***********

*Younger Next Decade*

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Also, pop by the author's website (listed in signature line) for her health blog! The topic right now is "Are Dogs Good for Your Health?"


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

*Younger Next Decade*

Grab this nonfiction, fun health book by an M.D. to get you or a loved one motivated and informed about a healthy lifestyle before it's too late!

The author gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? 
She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Also, pop by the author's website (listed in signature line) for her health blog!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

Link in yellow book cover...signature line. And for an extra pearl, stop by my website (listed below) for my must-read health blog which is published twice a month. Lots of fun topics posted, like this week's *"Are Dogs Good For Your Health?"*


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

*Younger Next Decade*

It's Springtime! Time to get motivated for looking and feeling your best. This is an informative and fun-to-read health guide from a medical doctor. You're worth the small price, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine -- the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Happy Easter!

Younger Next Decade is an informative and fun-to-read health guide from a medical doctor. You're worth the small price, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine -- the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Younger Next Decade

This is an informative and fun-to-read health guide from a medical doctor. You're worth the small price, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine -- the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

*Younger Next Decade*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

Link in yellow book cover...signature line. And for an extra pearl, stop by my website (listed below) for my must-read health blog which is published twice a month. Lots of fun topics posted, like "Are Dogs Good For Your Health?"

*Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

*Younger Next Decade*

This is an informative and fun-to-read health guide from a medical doctor. You're worth the small price, aren't you?

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine -- the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know*

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Gift yourself the Kindle book or paperback and get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

*Younger Next Decade*.

Looking for straight talk when it comes to your health after fifty? Want sound advice for the decade Doctor Ebel calls the transitional decade and beyond? Want to know the why, what, and how to maximize your well-being before it's too late?

In fourteen chapters, Dr. Barbara writes with affability and in lay person's language about bodily changes over fifty, smoking and its toll, diet and weight, alcohol, stress and caffeine, and exercise, to name a few. She touches on medical issues such as Diabetes and hypertension, and even the benefits and harm about sunshine.

Dr. Ebel gives us suggested rules and guidelines to improve our health using many of her own examples. And to top off this insightful read? She brings on board new refreshing ideas and topics such as spirit, dogs, and productivity!

Link in yellow book cover...signature line. And for an extra pearl, stop by my website (listed below) for my must-read health blog which is published twice a month. Lots of fun topics posted, like "Are Dogs Good For Your Health?"
*
Younger Next Decade*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

Drop the donuts and read this. Your future may depend on it. 

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Keep healthy, stay young!

Here's an Amazon customer review for *Younger Next Decade*:

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade*

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Gift yourself the Kindle edition or eBook and get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Keep healthy, stay young!

Here's an Amazon customer review for *Younger Next Decade*:

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Grab your copy of *Younger Next Decade* today. These guidelines will pave the way to improving your health before it's too late.

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

The summer's not over! It's not too late to improve your health and make changes in your lifestyle.

This is an informative and fun-to-read health guide from a medical doctor. You're worth the small price, aren't you?

*Younger Next Decade*

Here are the the chapter topics:

1. Introduction
2. Spirit
3. Smoking
4. Diet and Weight
5. Spirit (& productivity)
6. How is Your Body Changing?
7. Alcohol
8. Stress
9. Dogs
10. Spirit and Sunshine -- the good and the bad
11. Disorders (Diabetes, high blood pressure etc.)
12. Sleep and caffeine
13. Exercise
14. Exercise and Spirit

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Younger Next Decade* by an M.D. - *4.6 out of 5 Stars overall reviews on Amazon*

Understand why smoking is deleterious to your lungs, why drinking too much is detrimental to your health, and why gaining too much weight exacerbates the aging process. From an M.D., read about this and more, including refreshing new ideas and topics, such as dogs, spirit, and productivity.

Gift yourself the Kindle edition or eBook and get serious about staying fit and healthy over fifty. After all, we're only young people born earlier!

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Keep healthy, stay young!

Here's an Amazon customer review for *Younger Next Decade*:

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

*YOUNGER NEXT DECADE*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Read YOUNGER NEXT DECADE for a great motivational health pitch from an M.D.!

*YOUNGER NEXT DECADE*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

The best genre to add to your old or new Kindle in the beginning of the New Year!

Read *YOUNGER NEXT DECADE* for a great motivational health pitch from an M.D.!

YOUNGER NEXT DECADE

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Keep healthy, stay young! Gift yourself this ebook or paperback for a great motivational health pitch from an M.D.

Here's an Amazon customer review for Younger Next Decade:

Nifty for Fifty Advice May 9, 2012
By Lana L. Higginbotham
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

"Dr. Ebel presents a lifestyle check for those approaching or past fifty in Younger Next Decade. Her presentation of medical information is easy to follow. Relatable examples contribute to the easy flow of the educated explanations. She alerts the reader to become aware of the physiological changes to expect and provides an arsenal of functional changes to insure optimal life past fifty. The risks of potential disorders provide incentive to modify harmful habits. The negative impact of smoking, alcohol, stress, diet, weight, and excess sun exposure are well clarified. The positive impact of pets, exercise, sleep, spirit, proper nutrition, and just the right amount of sunshine encourage immediate implementation. Everyone approaching this new decade in life needs this book."

*YOUNGER NEXT DECADE*

eBook: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------

